# GoofyGoats girls are gonna pop!



## GoofyGoat

Well, it’s that time of year again. Baby season 
Our babies are going to have babies of their own. 
Up first is our boy Merlin. He’s a polled Nigerian Dwarf (AGS) and has the habit of throwing nothing but black furred babies. (Eleven out of twelve) While I know you can’t milk color, I’m sure hoping for some color this year. Just so it’s easier to tell who’s who from the window.

Minerva and Ginny are both due on the 26th, both are first fresheners and also from the first litter born here at Horn & Waddle Farms. Along with their brother Albus they started us on our journey here.
Both girls are starting their little udders and doing the moaning and groaning waddle. It’s so cute!


----------



## MellonFriend

I didn't know you were going to have babies this year! That's so exciting!

Your does are pretty, which one is which?


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> I didn't know you were going to have babies this year! That's so exciting!
> 
> Your does are pretty, which one is which?


Thanks 
I only bred two because I didn't think I could handle more. Minerva is the more colorful, while Ginny is more white. Both are Andromeda's kids. Their older sister Tonks gave us trips last year as a FF, I'm hoping for twins with both of these girls. I just hope there's no singles, especially for Minerva who's a smaller sized doe.


----------



## MellonFriend

I love that colored stripe down Ginny's back and Minerva's ears have such pretty colors. 

I'll send lots of colored kid thoughts your way.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Owwww we are getting closer! So exciting! Keep us posted. Such lovely girls!


----------



## MadHouse

Oh yay! I was hoping you would make a waiting thread!
They are gorgeous, all three of them. 
I will be waiting with you, excitedly!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks so much ladies. @Moers kiko boars @MadHouse I'm working on getting more pictures but today was CDT and hoof trims for Merlin and Alastor (200+lb boer) so that about did me in, but it's done. We got the whole herd done in the last 3 days.
I was in the garage messing about and my Mollywobbles decided she wanted to help. She took a bite out of each bale of alfalfa to make sure it was good. She's one of my last years bottle babies it was funny then she had to taste each bag of minerals as I refreshened all the feeders...
I swear she's a dog in a goat Costume lol


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Mollywobbles is so adorable!

I have a ND ff due today. She doesn't look like she is in any kind of labor. She does have an udder but I don't think it full/super tight yet.
She isn't real big so I think she must only have one. Her belly has dropped a little but not real obvious.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Mollywobbles is so adorable!
> 
> I have a ND ff due today. She doesn't look like she is in any kind of labor. She does have an udder but I don't think it full/super tight yet.
> She isn't real big so I think she must only have one. Her belly has dropped a little but not real obvious.


How exciting for you! Best of luck with your girl, I hope she has twin does that just need to cook for a couple more days


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

That would be awesome but I'm betting one big boy but I sure hope not since she's a ff.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

toth boer goats said:


> So cute.


Thanks


----------



## GoofyGoat

Managed to grab a couple of quick pics...
Ginny photo-bombing and tushie shot. Then Minerva (ignore the cud in Minervas cheek,looks like she’s chewing a baseball lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Three weeks to go...geez, I can’t believe how quick it’s gone. I’m mostly stuck in bed today my knee and ankle are so swollen from the last few days getting everyone caught up on trims, cdt’s and selenium etc. I guess it’s reorganize the kidding kit day. Maybe I’ll make some baby coats out of the grandkids old sweatpants too.
My oldest son and his family are moving to Texas on the first of the month! And, they’ll only be a couple hours away! Finally I’ll get to see the kids more than once a year! I’m SO SO. Excited  The grandkids will get to play with the girls new babies...what a great time it will be being able to share that. yay!
Enough babbling...
I’m just thrilled


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Lurking your kidding post. You're does are so cute! Excited to see babies! I'm sure doe code will definitely be enforced with these 2 gals.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Lurking your kidding post. You're does are so cute! Excited to see babies! I'm sure doe code will definitely be enforced with these 2 gals.


Thanks, That's ok, their mom, Andromeda's a pro and got the doe code down pat and she passed it to their big sister Tonks so, I'm expecting a bunch of shenanigans from these two lol. I've got three generations from this line lol.
As long as they're healthy and happy I'm good


----------



## MadHouse

They are both so nice looking!
I’m happy for you to get your grandkids closer to you!
They will have so much fun with the kidlets!


----------



## Tanya

Watching and waiting


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, the waddle squad decided that no work was to be done today and that they were the center of attention. The poor pathetic neglected girls followed my daughter and I around like puppies getting under foot. 
Finally we stopped everything and sat on the spools to love on them and Ginny crawled up into my lap (all 85 pregnant pounds of her) that spool groaned ...oh did it groan...well it spooked Minerva so much that she took off to the other end of the pen and she left us alone. Ginnys got wide eyed and about rolled off my lap and hid in the hoop house... it was too funny..the times you wish you had a cam Corder...lol silly waddle squad.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Morning cookie break....(dogs go to groomers Tuesday lol) The doeling in the picture is Aurora (aka little bit) my preggos and Tonks littlest sister. She turns one in April. Eowyn (white) is my tripaw rescue and Gimli (brown) is my other rescue.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is cute.


----------



## MadHouse

That is so funny, the spool groaning scaring the girls!
We had to rescue the lawnmower and rototiller out of a dripping shed today. We started the tiller to drive it to the garage. The goats, being curious, had followed us to the shed, until that engine caught !!! Waaaah, they took off like a shot!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Morning cookie break....(dogs go to groomers Tuesday lol)


So cute, the line up!


----------



## MellonFriend

Cute puppies and goat-puppy.  I love your Harley Quinn pants by the way.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Cute puppies and goat-puppy.  I love your Harley Quinn pants by the way.


Those are my daughters...I'm the camerawomen, lol thanks tho


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> That is so funny, the spool groaning scaring the girls!
> We had to rescue the lawnmower and rototiller out of a dripping shed today. We started the tiller to drive it to the garage. The goats, being curious, had followed us to the shed, until that engine caught !!! Waaaah, they took off like a shot!


Oh the horror lol! Mine hate the riding mower


----------



## GoofyGoat

Minerva and Ginny as babies...were they really that tiny? And Minerva, Ginny and Albus


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Minerva and Ginny as babies...were they really that tiny?


Aaawwww!:inlove::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Just for fun, here is May.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Just for fun, here is May.
> View attachment 200679


Awwww, my gosh she was so tiny too and so cute! (She still is of course) 
It's funny, I was looking at old pictures and came across Tonks (Ginny and Minervas big sister) dead goating in the middle of the night and it was freezing cold out. I look up at my barn cam and there's Ginny doing the same damn thing...what's with this line of girls that has to lay flat like that at the oddest times to give me a heart attack! Ugh! Bloody goats


----------



## MadHouse

There is the proof, right there, that the doe code gets passed down, from mother to daughter!
Wow!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww, my gosh she was so tiny too and so cute! (She still is of course)


Thanks!:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> There is the proof, right there, that the doe code gets passed down, from mother to daughter!
> Wow!


Yep...somewhere I also have a picture of Drom doing it too...if they weren't such great does..

.I'd.....
I'd....

Probably keep them anyway...but ugh they make me nuts!


----------



## MellonFriend

Eek! Those little young versions of both of you two's girls are just too cute. They grow up so fast, don't they?


----------



## Feira426

Minerva is so pretty!!!

Your goats are beautiful - thanks for sharing their baby pics! So cute. I’m excited for your new kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Minerva is so pretty!!!
> 
> Your goats are beautiful - thanks for sharing their baby pics! So cute. I'm excited for your new kids!


 thanks, it's fun seeing them grow to have kids themselves. That, or I'm just gettin old and love reminiscing


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, it’s two weeks until we start nightly checks and intense baby watch....so much to do, so little time. 
Tonight we move the chicks and ducklings out of the barn and into the coop. Then tomorrow we start getting the kidding stalls scrubbed down and bleached. Mother Nature has it out for us this coming weekend with thunderstorms though  so there’s will be a bunch of girls inside. I hope she calms down in time for kidding but, well that probably won’t happen.
Ginny and Minerva are waddling around and taking it easy. Their girth’s are really widening and udders are expanding. It’s getting closer!
I’m undecided if I’m going to do a increase in their grain rations yet. I’m a bit worried that Minerva has a single and she’s a smaller doe, I don’t want to go through what I did with Fleur last year (losing the doeling and almost losing Fleur) I keep telling myself it was the bad presentation more than the size and that’s true but Minerva is my baby and it would kill me to have something bad happen. 
Enough rambling...I’ll get pictures later


----------



## MadHouse

How time suddenly flies! 2 weeks only?? mg:
Good thing you’re on it, and getting everything ready.
Maybe you can go “middle of the road” with the grain increase? To calm your mind both ways.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> How time suddenly flies! 2 weeks only?? mg:
> Good thing you're on it, and getting everything ready.
> Maybe you can go "middle of the road" with the grain increase? To calm your mind both ways.


That's probably what I'll do. They only get a yogurt cupful a day now I'll probably up it the Sunday before they're due. (Friday) I'm just going to pack In more punch rather than calories in the meantime. They are attacking their goat pail though that I got at TSC.
Isn't crazy how time flys when you don't want it to lol


----------



## HMNS

GoofyGoat said:


> Three weeks to go...geez, I can't believe how quick it's gone. I'm mostly stuck in bed today my knee and ankle are so swollen from the last few days getting everyone caught up on trims, cdt's and selenium etc. I guess it's reorganize the kidding kit day. Maybe I'll make some baby coats out of the grandkids old sweatpants too.
> My oldest son and his family are moving to Texas on the first of the month! And, they'll only be a couple hours away! Finally I'll get to see the kids more than once a year! I'm SO SO. Excited  The grandkids will get to play with the girls new babies...what a great time it will be being able to share that. yay!
> Enough babbling...
> I'm just thrilled


I'm so happy for you!! Not only because you have babies coming (they're always sweet!!) but, also that your family is moving closer to you...what a blessing!

My family is 1000 miles away in any direction and I miss them terribly. I have only been around my brother's grandkids twice and they are now 4 and 6...they are in Florida...my parents (in their 80's) are in Texas. I feel like I am missing out on all the 'every day...day-to-day important/not important stuff'...daily phone calls are not the same, for sure.


----------



## HMNS

MadHouse said:


> Just for fun, here is May.
> View attachment 200679


She's a pretty little girl!


----------



## MadHouse

HMNS said:


> She's a pretty little girl!


Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So my friend how are the girls today? Any pictures or stories? Im seeing teats on Roan pony. She just looks s little frazzled, not slick hair like before. Im watching her closely, and wondering how your girls are.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> So my friend how are the girls today? Any pictures or stories? Im seeing teats on Roan pony. She just looks s little frazzled, not slick hair like before. Im watching her closely, and wondering how your girls are.


Hey there lady! I was just thinking about you and was going to ask the same thing. Lol!
Awww, poor Pony, I'll bet we're kidding together this year. Things are rather quiet around here, finally got the chicks and ducks moved out to the coop And they're causing all sorts of chaos in there with the older hens and roo. 
Minerva and Ginny are taking things in stride so far, they've gotten adorable little FF udders going and doing the waddle walk. A week from Sunday we start baby watch in earnest and I'm really looking forward to it finally getting here.
My boer Alastor turned three today and he's getting ready for the new kids. He's being very protective of the girls and won't let anyone mess with them. However, he's still got a thing or two to teach to last years crop...like how to find the tastiest bites in the feeder and he has willing students . Little Bit however was done with the lesson and decided to show those boys how it was done...


----------



## GoofyGoat

HMNS said:


> I'm so happy for you!! Not only because you have babies coming (they're always sweet!!) but, also that your family is moving closer to you...what a blessing!
> 
> My family is 1000 miles away in any direction and I miss them terribly. I have only been around my brother's grandkids twice and they are now 4 and 6...they are in Florida...my parents (in their 80's) are in Texas. I feel like I am missing out on all the 'every day...day-to-day important/not important stuff'...daily phone calls are not the same, for sure.


It's been a long time since I've seen either my mom or dad. They're both in their mid eighties ones in CA, the other in SC. I hate not being able to travel to them. They're not going to be around much longer. It's so hard. I feel for you too! Maybe life will get back to normal soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, we had a birth but not here...
A friend called and her doe was having issues kidding, so we went over and Pandora had twin does. I know I’m susposed to be downsizing but I couldn’t resist...meet Poppy Pomfrey or Alice Longbottom (we haven’t decided yet) she’ll come home in a week or two... I traded two of my older goats for her so technically I’m downsizing...lol goat math strikes again!


----------



## alwaystj9

I want that kind of goat math!


----------



## GoofyGoat

alwaystj9 said:


> I want that kind of goat math!


I got lucky isn't she a doll!


----------



## tiffin

Oh my goodness! They were (and still are) cute!!


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Downsizing hey?
Congratulations! She is a total cutie!


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, we had a birth but not here...
> A friend called and her doe was having issues kidding, so we went over and Pandora had twin does. I know I'm susposed to be downsizing but I couldn't resist...meet Poppy Pomfrey or Alice Longbottom (we haven't decided yet) she'll come home in a week or two... I traded two of my older goats for her so technically I'm downsizing...lol goat math strikes again!


Oh she's beautiful! I like Poppy Pomfrey. If you're naming my goats, I'm naming yours.:heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Oh she's beautiful! I like Poppy Pomfrey. If you're naming my goats, I'm naming yours.:heehee:


Touché 
We're probably going with Poppy but Alice is still in the running...
I got my color finally though, I'm tickled pink


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Aww! Downsizing hey?
> Congratulations! She is a total cutie!


Thanks, she was all tangled up but she's doing great now. I just fell in love with her at first sight...


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks, she was all tangled up but she's doing great now. I just fell in love with her at first sight...


:inlove:Is she a bottle baby?


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> :inlove:Is she a bottle baby?


 not yet, we're leaving her on mom for awhile for a good start before we bring her home.


----------



## Feira426

Adorable!! And yes, technically that’s still downsizing, haha!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Adorable!! And yes, technically that's still downsizing, haha!



That's my thinking lol...sometimes your heart wins over your brain lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So CUTE! I love them! I like your FF too. Here we go..Goat Math
..wheres Bilbo?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> So CUTE! I love them! I like your FF too. Here we go..Goat Math
> ..wheres Bilbo?


When Minerva or Ginny kid if they have a keeper buckling I'll name him Bilbo just for you...unless he's a Dobby....
Little Poppy (or Alice) is doing great. I ran over to my friends this evening to give pandora some pen g and flush her out. I couldn't help but to snuggle her. Her twin looks a lot like her but more cinnamon colored.
They're both nursing and popcorning around ...yay!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Better picture of Poppy/Alice and her daddy sparky in the backround


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes adorable


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww shes adorable


thanks! I'm so excited!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Oh my gosh she's so cute! Goat math is like chicken math isnt it? If so, my husband is going to kill me lol.


----------



## MadHouse

What a cutie!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

So stinkin cute:inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Oh my gosh she's so cute! Goat math is like chicken math isnt it? If so, my husband is going to kill me lol.


Oh yes, but far. more. contagious.


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Better picture of Poppy/Alice and her daddy sparky in the backround


She's so cute!:goatkiss:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y’all! She’ll be the first goat I’ve “bought” in three years even though I really traded for her. I’m excited! Just two weeks until my girls pop with kids of their own. 
Minerva was being silly today ...l grabbed a quick pic. I’ll upload it after a bit...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Uploaded


----------



## GoofyGoat

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Oh my gosh she's so cute! Goat math is like chicken math isnt it? If so, my husband is going to kill me lol.


actually it's much worse! I started with two, now have 24 less two I traded plus one (Poppy/Alice) plus I have two that are due to kid in two weeks so maybe up to 6 more so long story short...yep, your husbands probably not going to be thrilled lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up::nod::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jubillee

She is so cute!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> She is so cute!!


Aw, thank you


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks y'all! She'll be the first goat I've "bought" in three years even though I really traded for her. I'm excited! Just two weeks until my girls pop with kids of their own.
> Minerva was being silly today ...l grabbed a quick pic. I'll upload it after a bit...


What a cute, silly girl! I love her beard!


----------



## SandyNubians

I don't know how I missed this. I have been impatiently waiting for your thread!

They look great! And, Awww. The baby photos! They were(still are!) so cute when they were little! They are gonna have some cute lil babies of their own soon!

Congrats on the new addition. She is super cute. How on earth could you have resisted!? Hey, at least you downsized by 2 :lolgoat: so it evens out!


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> I don't know how I missed this. I have been impatiently waiting for your thread!
> 
> They look great! And, Awww. The baby photos! They were(still are!) so cute when they were little! They are gonna have some cute lil babies of their own soon!
> 
> Congrats on the new addition. She is super cute. How on earth could you have resisted!? Hey, at least you downsized by 2 :lolgoat: so it evens out!


Thanks so much! 
You got Maui and I got Poppy, too bad we're so far apart, they'd make some stunning kids lol (in a couple years anyway)
Ever thought of Moving to Texas? It's too cold up north for me lol, you'd love the warm 
How's Mary-Lou doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Five days till we’re safe with Minerva and Ginny, (Day140) And we start baby watch. Ginnys udder is growing now I think she’ll go first but Minerva is her big sister (by 15 min) and doesn’t like to be shown up so who knows..lol
It’s getting exciting around here! 
I’m going to be taking Poppy/Alice to get disbudded this week and probably just bring her home as a bottle baby (yay) afterword. 
I’m thinking if ether of the girls have trips I’ll pull one pretty quickly to bond to her so she’ll have a snuggle buddy when we introduce her to the herd. I’m getting the baby run ready next to the main pen so everyone will get introduced slowly....
It’s getting closer 
I’ll grab pictures later today and update them


----------



## Iluvlilly!

So exciting!! Can't wait to see your baby pics(dance) Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I saw an udder on Roan pony....woohoooo!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I saw an udder on Roan pony....woohoooo!


I told you! You're gonna get an April's Fool Baby...hahaha


----------



## GoofyGoat

Uh oh, Minerva’s ketones are trace, I noticed her limping on her right rear leg earlier. I put her and Ginny in a separate pen so they don’t get rammed and am about to give her some magic and stuff. 
Not what I was hoping for darn it.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Uh oh, Minerva's ketones are trace, I noticed her limping on her right rear leg earlier. I put her and Ginny in a separate pen so they don't get rammed and am about to give her some magic and stuff.
> Not what I was hoping for darn it.


Oh no! But the good thing is that you're on it, and you will get it under control right away, fingers crossed!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You can do this! She will be fine!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, at least Ginnys negative 
I’m going to recheck later tonight. I put a protein pail in with them and I’m going to drive to the edge of the lake near me to get some good browse. There’s not one green Anything anywhere on my property. That winter snap killed everything...
I’m sure she’ll be ok, she’ll be safe to induce soon so if necessary we can.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you can do something now.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Checked tonight and she was negative so it might of been the strips. I ran to CVS and got new ones. Tomorrow will tell.

Went to check my friends doe and no infection from going in ...yay! 
While we were there I got a new picture of Poppy. Yes, @MellonFriend she's going to be Poppy lol


----------



## Feira426

Haha, love the photo!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love Poppys expression!


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, how cute.


----------



## MellonFriend

Poppy looks like she's got some attitude! :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

Good news about the ketones! Lets hope it stays negative.
Poppy is so cute! She looks excited about life!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks everyone! Yep, she’s got attitude and spunk.
She’ll definitely keep us on our toes.  here’s a not so great picture but she was on a slanted roof of her shed, I just wanted a picture of her colors so excuse the hunched steep rear end please.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe she's just so loveable:inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow, is she ever pretty! Look at all those colors!


----------



## GoofyGoat

My daughter got this one it’s better


----------



## GoofyGoat

I finally got shot of my preggos! Minerva is not cooperating today, she won’t pee in front of me. As soon as I walk out of the pen in frustration she runs in the far corner to do her business...bloody goat is just like her mom Drom.
First up is Ginny (more white) then Minerva, she has Dropped some and her hips have sunken in a bit.
5 days till safe day 140, 10 days till first due date for both....


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I can't wait to see your kids from them!! Good luck! 
I have a goat that sounds like she is an identical (attitude wise) to Minerva!


----------



## MadHouse

Very cute baby and very nice looking preggos with attitude!
Best wishes for them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I Like Minerva! On the roof...she looks.like she was saying...leave me alone
..lol im a goat...lol Love that look! 
Your girls all look GREAT! Cant wait to see your wee ones!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poppy's home!
We gave her the once over and she has lice. We treated her with 0.25cc's of ivermec blue pour on. She only weighs 6.5 lbs.








On the girl watch, they're ramping up. Ginnys udders bigger than Minervas but all seems on track for the 26th. We are safe on Sunday so yay! Girls Tushie shot


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww give Poppy a big Snuggle for me! She is adorable!
Your girls look good & getting closer....:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww give Poppy a big Snuggle for me! She is adorable!
> Your girls look good & getting closer....:waiting:


Will do 
Give miss Pony a scratch for me


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Congratulations on getting your snuggle friend Poppy home!!
She is soo cute! :inlove:
Good to hear the two girlies are on track! Let’s hope there are no shenanigans!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Aww! Congratulations on getting your snuggle friend Poppy home!!
> She is soo cute! :inlove:
> Good to hear the two girlies are on track! Let's hope there are no shenanigans!


Aw, thanks 
They're Droms kids so I expect they'll make sure they follow the doe code to the letter...but I'm on to them


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poppy was investigating her new digs and....








Wait a minute, you're not my mommy!

Sybil was in because she was looking off and we wanted to watch her and make sure she had a good meal that the others couldn't bully her away from. She's low in the pecking order.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wah wo Shaggy! mg:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay, Poppy’s taken to her bottle like a Champ! We got her disbudded yesterday When we had to take the cat and our tripaw dog Eowyn in for her rabies. 
It was a horrible day, Eowyn was diagnosed with lymphoma and doesn’t have much longer, she’s not showing signs of discomfort but it’s metastasized all over so chemo isn’t a option. So it’s hospice care till we have to say goodbye. 

On a happier note, it’s day 139 for our waddle squad...tomorrow we’re in the safe zone and that’s exciting 
Pics later today but here’s Poppy
She was so tired after her big day out she fell asleep in my lazy boy lol


----------



## SupuGoat21

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, it's that time of year again. Baby season
> Our babies are going to have babies of their own.
> Up first is our boy Merlin. He's a polled Nigerian Dwarf (AGS) and has the habit of throwing nothing but black furred babies. (Eleven out of twelve) While I know you can't milk color, I'm sure hoping for some color this year. Just so it's easier to tell who's who from the window.
> 
> Minerva and Ginny are both due on the 26th, both are first fresheners and also from the first litter born here at Horn & Waddle Farms. Along with their brother Albus they started us on our journey here.
> Both girls are starting their little udders and doing the moaning and groaning waddle. It's so cute!


Congrats. Are they due?


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry about your dog.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SupuGoat21 said:


> Congrats. Are they due?


They're due the 26th but once you hit day 140 if they go into labor early the babies have a better chance of surviving.


----------



## MadHouse

Oh no, that’s so sad about your doggie! :hug:
Happy to hear Poppy is taking the bottle and disbudding is all done.
Good luck with the waddle squad!


----------



## GoofyGoat

ksalvagno said:


> So sorry about your dog.


Thanks, she's 10 and since we rescued her at 4weeks she's had a great life. It stinks but there's nothing we can do but make her even more spoiled than she is.
Here's her last bday, she had steak, potatoes and broccoli and for dessert...


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Oh no, that's so sad about your doggie! :hug:
> Happy to hear Poppy is taking the bottle and disbudding is all done.
> Good luck with the waddle squad!


Thank you! You're awesome


----------



## SupuGoat21

GoofyGoat said:


> They're due the 26th but once you hit day 140 if they go into labor early the babies have a better chance of surviving.


Cross our fingers, that's next week. Good Luck and have fun with Grannies.


----------



## SupuGoat21

SupuGoat21 said:


> Congrats. Are they due?


Sorry for the dog. Give her hugs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so sorry abour Eowyn. Thankyou for giving her such a good life. My dogs are all rescues also. They are awesome!
Ill be watching your girls for the wee ones. Cant wait to see them. Poppy is adorable...but that debudding looks painful...ouch.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww, Eowyn had a great birthday! Is that a cake In a doggie shape?


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thank you! You're awesome


 Thank you! So are you!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Aww, Eowyn had a great birthday! Is that a cake In a doggie shape?


Actually it's 2vanilla cupcakes with cream cheese mock frosting... it's almost healthy


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, I'm so sorry about Eowyn! I know what it's like dealing with pet that has a terminal illness.:hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about Eowyn! I know what it's like dealing with pet that has a terminal illness.:hug:


Thank you. It's hard but we will do right by her when the time comes. She's an amazing dog. Here's her mothering Poppy.


----------



## SandyNubians

So sorry to hear about Eowyn :hug: It is so hard. But she must have had such an amazing life being a spoiled little pup!

Aww! Poppy is such a cutie. She already looks like she has quite the personality:haha: She will be fun to watch grow!

Woohoo! Day 140. Always such a big relief. Much less chance of losing everyone in the event things so go wrong. They look great though! Gah, those cute lil kids are coming soon! Can not wait to see them.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> So sorry to hear about Eowyn :hug: It is so hard. But she must have had such an amazing life being a spoiled little pup!
> 
> Aww! Poppy is such a cutie. She already looks like she has quite the personality:haha: She will be fun to watch grow!
> 
> Woohoo! Day 140. Always such a big relief. Much less chance of losing everyone in the event things so go wrong. They look great though! Gah, those cute lil kids are coming soon! Can not wait to see them.


Aw, thank you! Yup, she's my spoiled girl. 
Poppy has attitude in spades! Would you believe Poppy's already housebroken herself! She sleeps in her smaller crate with her blanket and heating pad but as soon as I open the door, she runs to the big crate with the pine shavings and goes potty in there! I never taught her a thing! She's so smart. 
Her half sister, my Luna, was/is smart like this and learned to open the slide on the crate when we weren't home so we had to lock her in with a carabiner lol.
One time after my daughter and I got home from shopping, we walked into Luna and Tonks and the dogs greeting us at the back door...we thought we'd forgotten to close them in or something. Nope, sure enough the next time we ran out for something, same thing.
I think I'm in deep doodoo again lol.

Yay! We made it! Day 140! Whahoooooo!
Last night my jerk neighbors were blowing off m-80s and fireworks for a couple hours and all the goats were freaking out. (We live in an unincorporated area with no restrictions) I thought for sure that one of them would go into premature labor so my daughter and I went out and snuggled everyone. So help me if one of them had my neighbor and I would have had some not so polite words! I'm so sick of them, they're slobs, and thoughtless. It's driving me crazy. If my leg was better I'd be farm hunting for a better area ASAP but for now....ugh.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad you calmed your girls down. We dont need the babies here early. They arent done yet! Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

toth boer goats said:


> I am so very sorry.


Thank you


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh, nasty weather today! Ginnys acting a bit suspicious but she’s eating and such so hopefully she’ll hold off.

Day 141 and counting!


----------



## Feira426

Fingers crossed!

Sorry to hear about your Eowyn. That’s rough. But I’m glad she had such a lovely life with you.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Poppy is ADORABLE!!!! I wouldn’t be able to pass her up either lol down sizing is so hard. I was really going to get down and dirty and try to get down to 25. I had to give that up. Some how I’m going to end up with 2 more then I did last year lol 
I can not tell you how very sorry I am about your dog. Just in the pictures alone you can see just how happy and loved she is. Huge hugs to the both of you! 
And I am thrilled I haven’t missed the babies yet! I’ll be back on kid watch soon, maybe we can get on the same check schedule so we can chat with each other lol but I have to admit I get a little grumpy getting out of my warm bed to check on goats that do nothing lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

AndersonRanch said:


> Poppy is ADORABLE!!!! I wouldn't be able to pass her up either lol down sizing is so hard. I was really going to get down and dirty and try to get down to 25. I had to give that up. Some how I'm going to end up with 2 more then I did last year lol
> I can not tell you how very sorry I am about your dog. Just in the pictures alone you can see just how happy and loved she is. Huge hugs to the both of you!
> And I am thrilled I haven't missed the babies yet! I'll be back on kid watch soon, maybe we can get on the same check schedule so we can chat with each other lol but I have to admit I get a little grumpy getting out of my warm bed to check on goats that do nothing lol


Thank you so much! Eowyn is my baby, she'll get spoiled till the end. 
I'm so glad you popped in! There's a bunch of us on kid watch it's going to be fun with all the late night chats lol It'll help knowing there's a bunch of grumps trying to stay awake 
Ugh, Ginny is being very uncooperative she won't even let me catch a peek at her udder, I've never seen a goat spin around so fast if you try to get behind her...Ginny the amazing goat top! What a brat!
Minerva is as chill as can be, complete opposite, hold my hoof mommy! I don't like being preggo...give me loves...silly girl.
I can't wait to see your next group! If they're half as gorgeous as the others, you'll make a killing...unless the two... turn to four or six over lol...ya never know hehehe


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Eowyn. That's rough. But I'm glad she had such a lovely life with you.


Thanks so much! How's your girl doing? Is the weather kicking her into high gear yet? I'm looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks so much! How's your girl doing? Is the weather kicking her into high gear yet? I'm looking forward to pictures!


Here's a picture just for you!! You were right on the money about the storm - thank you for telling me so I knew to watch her more closely today!!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Ugh, nasty weather today! Ginnys acting a bit suspicious but she's eating and such so hopefully she'll hold off.
> 
> Day 141 and counting!


Hurry up baby birthday! I wanna see some more cutie pie kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Here's a picture just for you!! You were right on the money about the storm - thank you for telling me so I knew to watch her more closely today!!
> 
> View attachment 202261


Glad it helped! They're gorgeous girls congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Hurry up baby birthday! I wanna see some more cutie pie kids.


No, not tonight...I'm pooped 
Tomorrow's good though lol!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are your girls tonight? Any more Udder , or signs for us to be interested in? Is it going to be a late night? Enquiring Goatees want to know😇🥰🐐🐐🐐


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, it’s day 142 and we got serious udder progression yay!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! You go girls!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yay! Can't wait to see your baby pictures 😊 Good luck


----------



## GoofyGoat

Day 143, storms tonight so I expect some shenanigans
Minervas stretching a lot and her udder is much fuller. Ginny isn’t as full yet but looks puffy.
theyre playing up the doe code to the hilt lol silly brats 








Ginny









Minerva


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck, I hope all goes well with storms and Minerva and Ginny!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Going to be a late.night kidding party? Lots of fun and hot coffee? Take a lawn chair...and a tent...just in case!☔⛈✨🐐🐐🐐


----------



## GoofyGoat

Already put chairs in the barn lol 🐐⛈


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...dont forget the baseball mitt! Lightning can cause kid launching!🤪😜⚾


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yep, the weather service just put us under a tornado watch too....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we dont need THAT! ⛈ 🌪..yikes. but the barometric pressure will be crazy...good luck!
Pictures...please!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well we dont need THAT! ⛈ 🌪..yikes. but the barometric pressure will be crazy...good luck!
> Pictures...please!


Of the tornados or babies if they come? 🥴


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The wee ones...of course! 🙃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are you & your girls doing?


----------



## GoofyGoat

They’re still preggo, it’s going to be a looooooong night though. Tornados all around and big golf ball size hail in some of the storms. I’m taking first watch till midnight then daughter will break me till 4. Then my turn again. Then tomorrow we have a ton of stuff to do...

Ginny is acting funny, I just went out to check her and she looked at me like I was nuts. Then stuck her nose in my pocket looking for cookies...haha fooled her...I didn’t have any.
Minervas stretching a lot but being mellow so far.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Keep me posted. I cant wait to see the hostages. Please stay safe!


----------



## MadHouse

I’ll be thinking of you tonight!
Happy kidding and no tornadoes near you.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m thinking (aka hoping) they’ll hold off. But thanks yall


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ginnys hiding under the chair...lol
Mommy, I don’t like the thunder bumpers....


----------



## GoofyGoat

11:00 and still preggo! Yay! I do not want to go outside to the barn right now!

tornado watch extended till 4am....😱


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, it’s day 144... Still under watch but haven’t been blown off the map yet 🤫😊


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still preggo!
Storms are gone!
Life is good.


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! I didn't miss it. Surely they were waiting for me to get some time off so they can go. Well, I am here girls. Feel free to go any time now!

Seriously don't think I have read through a thread so fast before. Went from excitment ready to the see kids, to slight worry with the storms, then very worried with the tornados and hail! Gald you guys are okay! Texas scares me, lol. It has the craziest weather. The girls look good and comfy though. Hopefully they will go now that they waited so kindly for the storms to pass and me to be here to hear about the kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Woohoo! I didn't miss it. Surely they were waiting for me to get some time off so they can go. Well, I am here girls. Feel free to go any time now!
> 
> Seriously don't think I have read through a thread so fast before. Went from excitment ready to the see kids, to slight worry with the storms, then very worried with the tornados and hail! Gald you guys are okay! Texas scares me, lol. It has the craziest weather. The girls look good and comfy though. Hopefully they will go now that they waited so kindly for the storms to pass and me to be here to hear about the kidding!


Thanks but we got wet a few small branches down but that’s it.
Ginnys a bit posty this morning and Minervas rather puffy....
They‘re eating their alfalfa like They’ve been starved for the last month so I’m not in obsessive mode yet but I promise to keep y’all posted 😬

Hows everybody there?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks but we got wet a few small branches down but that’s it.
> Ginnys a bit posty this morning and Minervas rather puffy....
> They‘re eating their alfalfa like They’ve been starved for the last month so I’m not in obsessive mode yet but I promise to keep y’all posted 😬
> 
> Hows everybody there?


Sounds promising!

Everyone is doing well! I mean, Anime rejected her doeling(She didn't really like her right from the start, she was first born and had to be moved due to rain, so that may have been why). I am feeding her off my other does but currently looking for someone(preferably a doe who has lost a kid) to take her as I just don't want any more bottle kids. Then bubble ended up throwing animes buckling into a fence and now he has a bad leg. I didn't feel any breaks so he got banamine for pain. If he doesn't start using it soon, off to the vet to get it wrapped. Anime is still feeding him though, so that's good! Little paralyzed lamb has been getting dex(Thank you for that suggestion! Totally forgot I had that stuff) and was actually standing on his own this morning! Far from being able to walk, but huge progress! Everyone else is just normal bouncy, growing, goat kids. All the other does are doing great.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Sounds promising!
> 
> Everyone is doing well! I mean, Anime rejected her doeling(She didn't really like her right from the start, she was first born and had to be moved due to rain, so that may have been why). I am feeding her off my other does but currently looking for someone(preferably a doe who has lost a kid) to take her as I just don't want any more bottle kids. Then bubble ended up throwing animes buckling into a fence and now he has a bad leg. I didn't feel any breaks so he got banamine for pain. If he doesn't start using it soon, off to the vet to get it wrapped. Anime is still feeding him though, so that's good! Little paralyzed lamb has been getting dex(Thank you for that suggestion! Totally forgot I had that stuff) and was actually standing on his own this morning! Far from being able to walk, but huge progress! Everyone else is just normal bouncy, growing, goat kids. All the other does are doing great.


Naughty Bubble! I hope the buckling is only sore and not too badly injured. Good momma Anime taking care of your boy.
That’s great the lambs up and standing, that’s fantastic progress YAY! 
How’s Maui doing? Little cutie pie


----------



## GoofyGoat

Posty......


----------



## GoofyGoat

Minervas ligs are just about gone and Ginny is nesting. 
Maybe tonight!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are you and the girls today? How is Pop pop? And of course that precious pup?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Eowyn’s having a rough day she’s ouchy because of last nights weather. 
the preggos are following the doe code and driving us nuts but even they can’t stop the inevitable lol!
PopPop is bouncing all over being adorable. Today she’s 2 weeks old.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck with your girlies! I’ll be checking first thing in the morning!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well my preggo climbed a fence to get out of her area! Wont say what I callled her. But she is back in her pen with all the other moms. She is really acting hormonal...lol


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

What does it mean when you call these goats "posty"??


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Their hind legs are straighter. The knee isnt bent as much .


----------



## Lil Boogie

Omg! I cant wait to see babies!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, it’s 3:45am on day 145.....the doe code is in full play!

Still preggo,
My daughter woke me up about an hour ago and said she thought one of the girls was having contractions but she wasn’t sure....

Nope


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wellllllll? Anything? Everyone ok?


----------



## MellonFriend

The suspense is killing me! 😵


----------



## Lil Boogie

I know how you feel lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, 12 hours since my last post. I’m not going to jinx myself but it appears that we’re in prelabor and will have 2 catchers mitts out... 
I’ve got two very uncomfortable FF’s....


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh boy...cant wait to see,!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

It looks like it’ll be a while but that’s a FF for ya lol 🥴


----------



## MadHouse

I’m glad you didn’t seem to be hit by a tornado.
Happy kidding, hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww your girls are waiting for Roan pony! Thats sooooo sweet. Afraid its going to be awhile!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Day 146 (barely) ..... 🤪
Its 12:02 am.
They gotta pop eventually....


----------



## MellonFriend

Come on girls! It's popping time! 🎈


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Did you say Popcorn? Yay! Im ready🍿


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Feira426

Just caught up here. I can’t believe I didn’t miss the kids! 

How are Ginny and Minerva? They must be awfully close now. Tell them it’s a beautiful day for kidding!

How is Eowyn today?


----------



## SandyNubians

Yay! Looks like I still haven't missed it. Gotta love spring. Busy, busy! Hope all is going well and that you are awwing at some cute lil kiddos right now!


----------



## MadHouse

How is it in your world? Anyone showing signs of labour? How is Poppy? How are you?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Minerva
buck/doe twins


----------



## Damfino

Yay babies!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe such cuties


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! Hooray they are here! 
What little cuties! How is Minerva?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh my goodness! So Precious!


----------



## Feira426

How cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Congrats on the birth of those cute twins.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, hi y’all!
We’re still here sorta, all sorts of chaos broke out the last few days. My son and his family arrived in Texas a couple days early and my dryer broke...things like that disrupt ones best laid plans lol.
Minerva had a bit of a rough delivery. Her contractions stalled so I had to go fishing, Godric was turned sideways and came out with a bunch of pulling. Little Winky shot out like a bullet 6 minutes later. Minerva is a great mom, very attentive and watches her two like a hawk. Poor baby is sore and run down. I gave her banamine, and magic to get her blood sugar up. Today will be better for her hopefully.
Ginnys very vocal right now so we’re watching her closely.
Poppy is mad because we basically ignored her while Minerva was in labor but she got all her bottles so she’ll live lol.
Godric is black and white but, Winky is chocolate brown with black boots...another black goat 
Merlin‘s score is 12 out of 14... 🥺😭


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So glad you were there to help Minerva. I hope shes not too sore today. And tell POP POP your busy getting her some new playmates! 
Only 1 more to go. Loved the pictures...when you get time. I would love to see more Snuggle pics! 🥰 💖💖💖🥰


----------



## Iluvlilly!

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok, hi y’all!
> We’re still here sorta, all sorts of chaos broke out the last few days. My son and his family arrived in Texas a couple days early and my dryer broke...things like that disrupt ones best laid plans lol.
> Minerva had a bit of a rough delivery. Her contractions stalled so I had to go fishing, Godric was turned sideways and came out with a bunch of pulling. Little Winky shot out like a bullet 6 minutes later. Minerva is a great mom, very attentive and watches her two like a hawk. Poor baby is sore and run down. I gave her banamine, and magic to get her blood sugar up. Today will be better for her hopefully.
> Ginnys very vocal right now so we’re watching her closely.
> Poppy is mad because we basically ignored her while Minerva was in labor but she got all her bottles so she’ll live lol.
> Godric is black and white but, Winky is chocolate brown with black boots...another black goat
> Merlin‘s score is 12 out of 14... 🥺😭


Oh man sorry to hear that, hope she feels a lot better today!!


GoofyGoat said:


> Godric is black and white but, Winky is chocolate brown with black boots...another black goat


Do you not like black goats?


----------



## MadHouse

Sorry to hear about the rough delivery. I hope Minerva is already feeling better today.
Good job getting the kids out! Godric and Winky are so cute! Poppy will have a great time playing with them soon.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! Great job both of you! They look cute! (even though they aren't as colorful as you would have liked.)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ginnys probably going to pop this afternoon....


----------



## GoofyGoat

Iluvlilly! said:


> Oh man sorry to hear that, hope she feels a lot better today!!
> 
> Do you not like black goats?


Thanks,
I love black goats but I have to color code collars so when I look out the window I can figure out who’s who...it’s nicer to look out and see different colors, they’re easier to tell who’s doing what.


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww! Cute! Love the names. Glad you were able to get those little stinkers out of there. Sound like they wanted to stay just a bit longer! Poor girl, hopefully she starts to feel better soon. She sounds like a great mama.

Woohoo! More little kiddos on the way!


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Awww! Cute! Love the names. Glad you were able to get those little stinkers out of there. Sound like they wanted to stay just a bit longer! Poor girl, hopefully she starts to feel better soon. She sounds like a great mama.
> 
> Woohoo! More little kiddos on the way!


Thanks.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Winkys first photo bomb


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks,
> I love black goats but I have to color code collars so when I look out the window I can figure out who’s who...it’s nicer to look out and see different colors, they’re easier to tell who’s doing what.


LOL🤣 Makes sense👍


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Winkys first photo bomb
> View attachment 206328


Awww! So cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ginny had trips...2 bucklings 1 doe.
story and pictures tomorrow...
meet Harry, the boy who lived (so far anyway) all 1.2 lbs of him .....


----------



## Tanya

GoofyGoat said:


> Ginny had trips...2 bucklings 1 doe.
> story and pictures tomorrow...
> meet Harry, the boy who lived (so far anyway) all 1.2 lbs of him .....
> View attachment 206382
> 
> 
> OMG. He is the tiniest little thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Adorable! Welcome to the world, mister Potter!


----------



## toth boer goats

So tiny and adorable.


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh my gosh! He is tiny!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe such a cutie


----------



## Lil Boogie

So cute!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is that my Bilbo baggins? He is Adorable! How are you and Ginny doing?


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m sorry it took so long to post. It’s been a VERY crazy 24 hours. Ginny started really getting close to pushing about 4pm yesterday. She was doing everything a first freshener would do. At 5:43 was her first push and she was doing fine till I saw two hoofs facing skyward....uh oh! Breech! With the next push I grabbed on and pulled out the tiniest, most lifeless body I’d ever seen I grabbed towels and asparator and got to work rubbing and sucking frantically, then the doe came out and then another buck. Both were still covered with a lot of goo. My daughter started wiping their faces and getting them to moms head to lick...
I’m still working on the little rag doll I started to swing him and I noticed his gums and tongue were starting to turn from white to the lightest pink...I told my daughter to run in the house and grab the epi and dex...I quickly drew up 0.25cc of epi and injected it under his tongue then drew up some dex and shot it down his throat. Still I was sucking and rubbing ....
then I heard the tiniest little squeak ....it was all the motivation I needed to keep going....something was working. he was cold, very cold so we grabbed the hairdryer and blew it on him as I rubbed and rubbed...finally a bit of a yell....
at that point I took him in the house while my daughter finished dipping cords and such.
his temp was 100.6...close enough...I threw him on poppy’s heating pad and ran out and milked out some colostrum from Ginny and syringe fed him. I got about half an ounce in as my daughter came back in....
we ran to the vet! By the time we got there his temp was 102 and his lungs were pretty clear. He’s gotten draxxin and lots of b’s and is getting tube fed Ginnys milk every three hours...
So I named him “Harry” the boy that lived.








Here’s Ginny with the three of them








yes, that’s a cut up sock Harry’s wearing as a coat. He peed on his red sweater and it’s washing.
Victor is to the back left and the unnamed girl to the right.








victor


----------



## Lil Boogie

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m sorry it took so long to post. It’s been a VERY crazy 24 hours. Ginny started really getting close to pushing about 4pm yesterday. She was doing everything a first freshener would do. At 5:43 was her first push and she was doing fine till I saw two hoofs facing skyward....uh oh! Breech! With the next push I grabbed on and pulled out the tiniest, most lifeless body I’d ever seen I grabbed towels and asparator and got to work rubbing and sucking frantically, then the doe came out and then another buck. Both were still covered with a lot of goo. My daughter started wiping their faces and getting them to moms head to lick...
> I’m still working on the little rag doll I started to swing him and I noticed his gums and tongue were starting to turn from white to the lightest pink...I told my daughter to run in the house and grab the epi and dex...I quickly drew up 0.25cc of epi and injected it under his tongue then drew up some dex and shot it down his throat. Still I was sucking and rubbing ....
> then I heard the tiniest little squeak ....it was all the motivation I needed to keep going....something was working. he was cold, very cold so we grabbed the hairdryer and blew it on him as I rubbed and rubbed...finally a bit of a yell....
> at that point I took him in the house while my daughter finished dipping cords and such.
> his temp was 100.6...close enough...I threw him on poppy’s heating pad and ran out and milked out some colostrum from Ginny and syringe fed him. I got about half an ounce in as my daughter came back in....
> we ran to the vet! By the time we got there his temp was 102 and his lungs were pretty clear. He’s gotten draxxin and lots of b’s and is getting tube fed Ginnys milk every three hours...
> So I named him “Harry” the boy that lived.
> View attachment 206407
> 
> Here’s Ginny with the three of them
> View attachment 206408
> 
> yes, that’s a cut up sock Harry’s wearing as a coat. He peed on his red sweater and it’s washing.
> Victor is to the back left and the unnamed girl to the right.
> View attachment 206409
> 
> victor
> View attachment 206410


OMG SOOO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh, what a story! You guys are amazing! You did fantastic!
They are all adorable! I am soo so glad that little Harry made it ! And Victor Krum and little girl as well!
I hope all continues to go well and that eventually you can all rest.


----------



## MellonFriend

Way to go saving that little man! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Kass

Wow! You did amazing. Very impressive fast thinking. I'm so glad everyone made it!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Standing ovation and mad clapping for the amazing job done to bring life to little Harry. He is a tiny little thing and all of the triplets are very adorable.


----------



## billiejw89

That is so awesome that you saved him! Great job! They are all so adorable!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You did such an amazing job🤗 Good job and what an amazing outcome!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Need I say more! I think its all been said. GOOD JOB MY FRIEND! GOOD JOB!


----------



## BethJ

Aww so adorable! Great job saving him


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y’all! My thanks go out to @Sfgwife and @Moers kiko boars who answered their phones and pulled up information as I needed it!
TGS is an amazing group of the best folks on the planet!

update: All the new kids are doing well. Ginnys trips all got draxxin just in case.
Minervas kids are popcorning around and making mom nuts, but she’s doing great.
Ginny and her two big kids are in a crate/playpen in the library with little Harry sleeping where she and I can keep a very close eye on him. She hasn’t rejected him but is glad for the help caring for him. 
HARRY TOOK A BOTTLE, he’s suckling finally! Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You go HARRY! Love you little guy! Hope Pop Pop and Harry can be besties!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the great update! I love that you got help from TGS members!!
So good to hear Ginny still wants Harry too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Harry has gained weight! He’s up to 1.10.6lbs. He’s still having trouble regulating his temp but he’s standing much more steadily and is doing great ...Honestly I never thought he’d make it this far...picture of Harry standing on my counter, the only goat that’s ever been allowed but well....I’m a sucker for a cute face


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Never saw a kitchen implement as lovely as that one.  Thank you Harry and GoofyGoat for the feel good moment first thing in the morning.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill would rather have HARRY on my couter top over a bouquet of flowers ANYDAY!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ill would rather have HARRY on my couter top over a bouquet of flowers ANYDAY!


Yep, me too 😉


----------



## alwaystj9

Great speckled babies! And congratulations!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

Made me so happy reading how you saved little Harry. What a perfect name!


----------



## Damfino

Awesome story! I'm so glad you were able to save the little guy! He's adorable too.


----------



## toth boer goats

It is good to see them thrive, good work, so adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y’all! I might have been a bit premature on Harry, he’s struggling some. Started new thread in health and wellness for that.

everyone else so far is good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Harry is gone! RIP my sweet little boy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh gosh, that is sad. I'm so, so sorry GoofyGoat. Kiss for the journey little Harry.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

Oh I'm so sorry! I know how much it hurts to lose one of our animal friends. You did so much for him, and I'm sure he felt that love from you while he was here.


----------



## Damfino

I am very sorry. I was so hoping he'd make it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Feira426

Oh no, that’s so sad! I’m so sorry. You tried so hard to help him make it.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh no I am so sorry to hear that I was really hoping he would make it for you, RIP sweet and tiny boy.
How are you?


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm so so sorry. I'm sure you did everything you could. He was very loved for the short time he was with us. 💕


----------



## GoofyGoat

On another note, Ginnys previously unnamed girl is now called Queenie.


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, the kids are growing like weeds! They got disbudded and tattooed. So all’s well here at Horn and Waddle Farm 😁


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! They are so cute!
Nice green ears!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cuties!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Love the tats! 😂 

They are all looking so good!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they are so cute! Looking good!


----------



## Lil Boogie

They look like great kids!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y’all! It’s been a crazy couple weeks! I haven’t had time to get online. We’ve been making soap and stuff for the local farmers market so I can get some income coming in. It’s been crazy canning pickles and jellies and salsas. I’m pooped. I miss my time with y’all!


----------



## MadHouse

I wish you good luck with selling!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hope buyers flock your way at the market! I would if I was anywhere near you. Sounds like great stuff. 

And your goats are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks y’all! It’s been a crazy couple weeks! I haven’t had time to get online. We’ve been making soap and stuff for the local farmers market so I can get some income coming in. It’s been crazy canning pickles and jellies and salsas. I’m pooped. I miss my time with y’all!


Mmmmm jellies and jams! It is almost almost strawberry season here. Blueberry is mine and Paul’s fav though. Blueberry lemon or lime jam... tdf! A friend loves his strawberry though so i always make him a ton of it. I missed apple season this fall for apple butter dangit! It is way not time for cukes and summer veggies here yet for the other yummies. 

Good luck at the market!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..are you finished kidding for this year?...
ME 2! WOOHOO! 🤪 😜 🙃 😁😇😁🤩


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there..are you finished kidding for this year?...
> ME 2! WOOHOO! 🤪 😜 🙃 😁😇😁🤩


Yeppers! All done for both of us!
time to play with the kids and relax 😊


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

FizzyGoats said:


> Hope buyers flock your way at the market! I would if I was anywhere near you. Sounds like great stuff.
> 
> And your goats are absolutely beautiful!


Aw, thank you and welcome to TGS!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Mmmmm jellies and jams! It is almost almost strawberry season here. Blueberry is mine and Paul’s fav though. Blueberry lemon or lime jam... tdf! A friend loves his strawberry though so i always make him a ton of it. I missed apple season this fall for apple butter dangit! It is way not time for cukes and summer veggies here yet for the other yummies.
> 
> Good luck at the market!


Geez, I’m sorry i missed this. Yummy I love blueberry the most too 😍 I havent gotten as much jelly done as I’d like, my son and his family descended on us for the last week. Their apartment is getting repaired from the freeze back in Feb. (I can’t believe it’s taken so long😡) it’s been nuts around here.
im waiting another week then the garden goes in, its been too wet and the birds haven’t gone north yet. They’re horrible you get flocks that turn your yard black there’s so many. They eat everything..soon they’ll be gone though 😃


----------



## MellonFriend

Woah, what kind of birds are they? Starlings? That's crazy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Woah, what kind of birds are they? Starlings? That's crazy.


I’m not sure what they are. I never can get close enough to get a good picture. I don’t know much about bird breeds lol. I’m a mammal person. We have some birds around here we call “Nemo” birds because they act like the fish in the movie ”Finding Nemo” and fly in formations like those fish. They’re really cool to watch but I can’t tell you the true name of the birds they’re just Nemo birds 🤷‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow


----------

